# 3x3/4x4 blind: percentage of types of memorized images



## ender9994 (Jul 21, 2009)

3x3 blind: 

Hi, I am wondering if anyone using images/story method for 3x3 blind specifically chooses images of a certain type. This can mean multiple things. For example, do all of your images pertain to a certain topic such as lord of the rings topics or chess pieces, or are all of your items random? I am asking this because I just analyzed my success rate based upon my story and found that I had a much higher success rate for stories that started with a person going on a quest looking for a certain item. 

In order to capitalize on this, I came up with new images in order to increase the likely hood that the story would flow better. For example, here is a breakdown of my 24 corner images. 

4 people
4 locations
2 methods of traveling
8 items/objects
6 actions

Do you think this will increase blind success rate my making the story more logical?

4x4 blind:

For anyone who uses the journey method, do you find it easier to remember objects that are not in a schema for the room it is located in? For example, a pencil sharpener is in your schema for a classroom while a trash can (usually in the schema) with a fire in it would not conform to the classroom as much. This could possibly stick out more, thus making it easier to memorize/retain. 
Do you think this would have any effect?

Thank you.

Doug


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 21, 2009)

Oddly enough, I do use all Lord of the Rings related names for people, and usually the verbs are related as well. ex: dethrones, fights, attacks. I have a high percentage of success as well, so I think that keeping all your pieces related is good.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't noticed higher success with some images, but rather the reverse. I noticed before that my recall delays usually included one of a small group of images. Over time I try to replace those images to ones I like better or can visualize better.

I do think that one syllable words will be a better method with a Noun-Verb format vs. what I use now which is a random word - random word format.

I'll have to look more on the glass half full side and try to see if I get faster or more successful solves with my favorite images. Also, my images go in categories. I have a lot of Lord of the Rings ones, X-men ones, cartoon ones, movie ones from favorite movies of mine. I don't know a percentage, but a very high percentage of my images come from movies I like, a small portion come from every day objects, and a slightly larger portion come from people I either know in real life or celebrities.

Chris

--edit--
1000th post! wOOt!


----------

